# For Sale - Martell 270mm CPM154 Gyuto



## Dave Martell (Jun 26, 2017)

*Stats*

Length - 270mm

Height (at heel) - 60mm (ish)

Steel - CPM-154 (Crucible Particle Metallurgy aka stainless powdered steel)

Hardness - Rc61-62

Handle Style - Yo (hidden tang western)

Handle Materials - Metal (copper) bolster, premium grade Thuya burl, copper/G10 spacers, & copper/nickel silver mosaic pin



This handle is a *BIG* upgrade to what I normally offer. :happymug: 

I've maybe only made a few metal bolstered knives yet never one in copper. In fact, copper is rarely seen used as a bolster material by any maker, and for good reason - it sucks - to work with, but damn can it look special if done right. I'm currently at the point of shaping the bolster and mounting the wood, and this takes time, no rushing here. And speaking of the wood, this thuya burl was supplied by Mark at BurlSource who mentioned at the time (years ago) that this was some of the best thuya burl he'd ever seen and based on my interweb searches I've come to believe that it's a rare thing to find in this quality. 

This knife is the first example of a new level of work I plan to provide and is priced accordingly.


**Note -**This knife is not finished** but it is 60% of the way there. If you're interested, and wish to buy it now, **I'll discount the price by $25**. If you'd prefer to wait and see what she looks like before purchasing that's OK fine by me too, just shoot me a PM and I'll put your name down for first refusal, and so on. Just please understand that should someone else wish to purchase the knife in the meantime (before it's made) I will sell it without consulting you. I'm trying to be as fair as possible, hope you can understand. *



Price - *$825 *(shipping included to USA / International will pay all costs over $25) 



If you're interested in purchasing this knife please contact via PM or email along with your Paypal email address (for the invoice). If international, please specify country.

Thanks for looking!

Dave


----------



## malexthekid (Jun 26, 2017)

You sir are the devil!!!


----------



## Dave Martell (Jun 26, 2017)

malexthekid said:


> You sir are the devil!!!


----------



## aboynamedsuita (Jun 27, 2017)

copper bolster, now that sounds pretty cool! Can't wait to see


----------



## Godslayer (Jun 27, 2017)

Someday I'll get me a Martell, today is not that day unfortunately, I think you already know what pains I have planned for you Muahahahahahahaha :razz: but this one sounds amazing, I dont think I have ever seen a martell with a bolster, albeit the idea doesnt displease me


----------



## milkbaby (Jun 27, 2017)

Godslayer said:


> Someday I'll get me a Martell, today is not that day unfortunately, I think you already know what pains I have planned for you Muahahahahahahaha :razz: but this one sounds amazing, I dont think I have ever seen a martell with a bolster, albeit the idea doesnt displease me



But... isn't Dave's avatar right now one of his knives with a metal bolster? :scratched:

Copper bolster, copper spacers... Hole... lee... shee-at! Dang that sounds awesome.


----------



## Godslayer (Jun 27, 2017)

milkbaby said:


> But... isn't Dave's avatar right now one of his knives with a metal bolster? :scratched:
> 
> Copper bolster, copper spacers... Hole... lee... shee-at! Dang that sounds awesome.



Jebus, how did I miss that, sorry day off and barbacued, too many ryes


----------



## Dave Martell (Jun 28, 2017)

Just a little teaser, only sanded to 600x...more to go! :cool2:


----------



## Dave Martell (Jun 28, 2017)

@ 1200x.... :wink:


----------



## malexthekid (Jun 28, 2017)

Dave Martell said:


> @ 1200x.... :wink:



NO!!!, just no.


----------



## daddy yo yo (Jun 29, 2017)

Disgusting!!!









:justkidding:


----------



## Sporks (Jun 29, 2017)

That's one beautiful piece of wood on that handle.


----------



## Dave Martell (Jun 29, 2017)

I'm just dying to finish this knife and show you the whole thing. 

Thanks for all the nice comments. :thumbsup:


----------



## Dave Martell (Jun 30, 2017)

This is easily the nicest knife that I've made to date, and likely the costliest too. I really took my time on this one and used the best materials I had. I would say that I realized 95% of what I had in my mind to achieve and I'm about 99% happy with that. 

The knife has a nice blade heavy feel with a beautiful shift in balance in just the right spot and nice heft. This will surely be a nice cutter. 




*Notes...

1. The blade height is shorter than what I listed (60mm) it as coming in at 58mm. It's still a tall gyuto, just not _as_ tall as planned.

2. One of the pins in the bolster show in some lighting, mostly direct sunlight. I can't get this to blend like the other one so it's staying this way being nothing but cosmetic and even then not something that can be seen in most lighting. In fact I couldn't even capture it in pictures. Full disclosure and all that.

3. The wood is a premium example of hard to acquire Moroccan Thuya Burl. I sealed it as best as I can but this wood has a lot of resins and doesn't take varnish and/or oil well. The owner will want to wax and/or oil the handle when it appears to dry. The handle has a nice cedar smell to it, very unique.

4. The copper bolster will patina/darken over time and with use. The owner can chose to let this happen as it wishes or clean it with a metal polish (like Flitz), etc. 


So now that's all out of the way, here's the knife that's for sale..... 

*
See the Original Sales Post for purchasing details*


----------



## Dave Martell (Jun 30, 2017)

More pics...


----------



## Dave Martell (Jun 30, 2017)

PS - I'd love to hear your thoughts on this knife.


----------



## valgard (Jun 30, 2017)

That knife looks great Dave


----------



## Marcelo Amaral (Jun 30, 2017)

Gorgeous! Loved the copper bolster!


----------



## malexthekid (Jun 30, 2017)

amazing Dave... if i didn't have my heart set on a k-tipped suji from you. I would seriously be debating if this knife is worth divorce :sly:


----------



## Dave Martell (Jun 30, 2017)

Can you see how the bolster/tang are constructed? 








The tang runs through the bolsters at full size and is then machined down to a hidden tang where the spacers and wood are paired up cleanly. 

This not only looks nice but it makes for a really sturdy feeling platform. I was surprised by this aspect, nicely surprised of course. :wink:


----------



## Nemo (Jun 30, 2017)

Well, it's just gorgeous Dave. Really nice treatment of that wood.


----------



## V1P (Jun 30, 2017)

Wished I had the fund [emoji20]


----------



## foody518 (Jun 30, 2017)

Dave that's killer!


----------



## milkbaby (Jul 1, 2017)

That knife is beautiful. Great work!


----------



## Mute-on (Jul 1, 2017)

Copper bolster together with the handle material is a total knockout! 

Next level, Dave. No doubt about it.


----------



## daddy yo yo (Jul 1, 2017)

I don't like it.



















:justkidding:


----------



## Dave Martell (Jul 1, 2017)

Thanks guys, I appreciate your thoughts.


----------



## Dave Martell (Jul 1, 2017)

I've been thinking a lot about this knife, how much I like it, what it means to me, and all that. I feel that it needs something else to make it complete....it needs a saya. 


So, let's [FONT=&amp]_*SWEETEN*_[/FONT] the deal here, shall we?! :spiteful:



I got in contact with Cody Paul (The Ginger Ninja Saya Master) to arrange for a custom saya to be made for this knife. :doublethumbsup:

_In case you're not familiar with Cody, he's quickly become a master of the custom saya, making them for all sorts of high end knives to include Michael Rader's, etc. He's no slouch, and in fact, the only person I currently know of that I would trust one my knives to be sheathed by. 


_
Caveats:

1. Cody is a very busy man, and to make it worse, he's going to be travelling through most of July and then moving soon after. We've figured out that I can offer to cover the cost of the saya work and that the owner of the knife can contact Cody directly to make arrangements for the work to be performed in the future. Cody is not going to be available for this work until at least August and even then this will have to be worked out between the two parties. Don't worry though, I hear he's very fast and ultra reliable, so you won't wait long once he's on the move and working. 

2. Thuya burl will be out of the question since finding this wood in the size needed, and quality, is nearly impossible so a matching saya will not happen. Redwood might be something to consider to get close in appearance but then maybe there's something else that would interest you? I've seen non-matching sayas on two Raders (done by Cody) that looked great to me, very well suited. I have no worries about Cody's ability to do a match up here or to work with you on this issue. 

3. I offer $100 towards the saya costs, I will pay Cody directly. Anything beyond that amount will have to be covered by you. Cody believes that he can make a saya for this amount and mentions he'd only ask for additional costs should you require wood that brings the costs up for him, or maybe something special ordered, etc. Shipping will be extra.




So let's summarize....

If you purchase this knife you will receive a free custom saya, how does that sound? :wink:


----------



## Dave Martell (Jul 1, 2017)

Oh, I almost forgot, the saya offer ends July 4th. It's a 4th of July sale thing!


----------



## milkbaby (Jul 1, 2017)

I can't afford this, but if I could, I'd jump on the saya deal and get ebony or African blackwood. I think it would set off the copper bolster, copper and black spacers, and even the dark burl eyes in the thuya burl really well.

Cody's sayas are frickin awesome.


----------



## aboynamedsuita (Jul 1, 2017)

I'm in the same boat as @milkbaby and agree about the saya too.

Hope that someone is able to get the offer within the next few days, wouldn't want to miss on that saya.


----------



## Dave Martell (Jul 1, 2017)

*SPF *

:bliss:*


*


----------



## Nemo (Jul 1, 2017)

Thank goodness.

I'd love to see how it looks with the saya.


----------



## steelcity (Jul 2, 2017)

Good for you Dave. That was a beaut.


----------



## Dave Martell (Jul 2, 2017)

*SOLD

*:doublethumbsup:


----------



## malexthekid (Jul 2, 2017)

Thank God for that!!!

Congrats dave and to the new owner


----------

